# Help! Spilled water on my K2, 'Next Page' button stuck!



## flight75 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

I spilled some water on my Kindle 2 and, not surprisingly, I have problems with it now...

The screen is perfectly functional, but it seems that the 'next page' button is stuck... The K2 constantly turns pages by itself, and I cannot get it to stop. I've done my best to dry it, but it hasn't helped...

Can you think of anything I can do?
If you have any advice, please help me...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a number of techniques for drying electronics.  The one I hear most often is to put it in a sealed plastic bag with some rice or silica packets.  Leave it several days. 

Given that it's a button issue, you might try blowing some compressed air and see if you can get rid of whatever moisture is there.

Others may have some other thoughts, but, if worse comes to worst, you should probably contact Amazon.  Be 100% honest about what happened. . . .chances are very good they'll either replace it, if it's under warranty, even though it's technically your 'fault', or they'll offer you a new one at a good price:  they've already announced a 'lightning deal' on the K2 for $89 on Friday, and  Some K1 owners have reported receiving discounts of up to $75 on the purchase of a new K3.

Good Luck!


----------

